# Our state became constitutional carry but I still will have to buy a yearly CCL



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/11/22 2:19 A.M. CST

It passed the legislature and the governor signed it on the premise only law abiding gun owners buy CCLs and criminals just stick theirs in their waistbands under their shirts..

The reason I will still have to get a CCL is because while Tennessee where I have a fishing cabin is constitutional carry ,like our state now it only applies to state residents but our states reciprocate each state;s CCL.

I guess it's a step in the right direction even though it won;t change how I have carried for years , but I hope they don't raise the price of the CCL now that folks who don't leave the state armed don't need one to carry concealed and our county S.O. gets nearly a half million bucks a year from permits for their discretionary funding.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio is still debating constitutional concealed carry, but if it passes you still can't legally have a loaded firearm on you in your car unless you have a CCW. What the blipping poo is up with that? The criminals carry firearms on them in their cars and use their guns to engage in fireplay on the roads but I'm not "allowed" to have my gun to legally defend myself?????

The criminals get all the breaks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am a fan of constitutional carry , but yes I would still keep the permit for other states.

congratulations on constitutional carry it is a step in the right direction

and one tale away from the Ukraine situation is everyone should be armed and with no list of who is carrying around to be used against the people


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I am glad we have a permit here.

Puts you at the front of the background check here. Instant instead of a week or two.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> I am glad we have a permit here.
> 
> Puts you at the front of the background check here. Instant instead of a week or two.


here you do the same background check every time , CCL does nothing to move you up the list it still only takes a few minutes if the background does not come back proceed or deny in 3 business days the fail safe kicks in and the dealer can allow you to take deliver of the gun.

it is far better to have Constitutional carry and stil leave an option for people who want a permit/license to have it recognized by other states than to have to be stuck with the permitting system which was broken in AL it had been may issue , then it went shall issue , but it was run by each county sheriff so sheriff's in urban areas could make it more inconvenient and delay longer.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We have the same deal, but I bought a lifetime concealed carry permit a long time ago.
It's reciprocal in many states.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We used to be only a few minutes even without a permit. After Covid, it slowed way down.

Now, there are 3-4,000 checks being done at any one time. So going to he head of the line is awesome. 

We do have constitutional open carry. So even without a permit you can open carry.


----------



## Imalousycook (10 mo ago)

Shrek said:


> Posted 3/11/22 2:19 A.M. CST
> 
> It passed the legislature and the governor signed it on the premise only law abiding gun owners buy CCLs and criminals just stick theirs in their waistbands under their shirts..
> 
> ...


I wondered if we would still have to renew our CC permit. I don't mind paying if they spend it wisely.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is still debating constitutional concealed carry, but you still can't legally have a loaded firearm on you in your car. What the blipping poo is up with that? The criminals carry firearms on them in their cars and use their guns to engage in fireplay on the roads but I'm not "allowed" to have my gun to legally defend myself?????
> 
> The criminals get all the breaks.


If you have a concealed carry permit, you can carry a loaded handgun on you in your car in Ohio.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good, I keep forgetting to renew mine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> If you have a concealed carry permit, you can carry a loaded handgun on you in your car in Ohio.


If you have the permit. I was talking about the constitutional concealed carry legislation that is going through the process. I edited my post to reflect that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/11/22 1o/14 P.M. CST


GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> here you do the same background check every time , CCL does nothing to move you up the list it still only takes a few minutes if the background does not come back proceed or deny in 3 business days the fail safe kicks in and the dealer can allow you to take deliver of the gun.
> 
> it is far better to have Constitutional carry and stil leave an option for people who want a permit/license to have it recognized by other states than to have to be stuck with the permitting system which was broken in AL it had been may issue , then it went shall issue , but it was run by each county sheriff so sheriff's in urban areas could make it more inconvenient and delay longer.


As long as the CCL cost stays at $20 per year I figure it small cost to be able to travel to Tennessee , Georgia , Mississippi ,Louisiana and Texas with my carry weapon.,especially when I go to Texas or Tennessee for a couple weeks every 3 or 4 months for a vacation.

reciprocation to me is nice because the laws in the states I visit treat me as if I were a citizen of their state when I go on vacation there and worth the extra 3 or bucks per trip.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

22 for 5 years , not 100 for 5 years , that is part of the problem the AL sheriffs use the CCP/CCL as a revenue source and they should not.

it is simply bad policy for LE to be funded by anything other than the taxes of the jurisdiction 

while collecting fees for yearly renewal of CCL/CCP as a revenue source is not near as bad as counting on traffic citations and other tickets for revenue for funding.

relying on citation revenue for a portion of the funding has caused a lot of issues in a lot of departments.
because even if everyone is doing a decent job of safe driving you have to find something to pull people over for. so if they stop speeding then you need to find a ticket for every light out rather than a warning. it forces LEO to harass the public for funds. respect is lost , and it isn't int he best interest of public safety.

all ticket and citation revenue should go directly to the city , town or county coffers in some way were there will be no pressure to look for extra revenue to fund the department. enhancing public safety should be the goal for everything and not revenue generation.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Shrek said:


> Posted 3/11/22 1o/14 P.M. CST
> 
> 
> As long as the CCL cost stays at $20 per year I figure it small cost to be able to travel to Tennessee , Georgia , Mississippi ,Louisiana and Texas with my carry weapon.,especially when I go to Texas or Tennessee for a couple weeks every 3 or 4 months for a vacation.
> ...


Y'all have to renew every year? Here in AZ (another Constitutional Carry state) our permits are good for 5 years before needing to renew. And, when we go to purchase, instead of running the NICS check, they write your permit number in the NICS approval number line.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/12/22 9:01 P.M. CST

Icefire,
We have had the 1- 5 year option at $20 a year since reciprocation started but I do mine yearly because if the CCL gets revoked , there is no refund on the unused years.

If my permit was revoked for my forgetting to disarm before a have to visit to a posted gun free zone or federal forest I would rather be out only $20 than $100 for a five year.

I have only entered a federal forest area armed once in the 40 plus years I have had a state CCL and that was when we were fishing a creek that flowed into a federal forest and we didn't see the first federal forest sign and turned around on seeing the second sign to get back on state territory. 

Before I retired if I had to go on the military post where we had contracts I would park by the guard post in the MP inquiry slot, show the MP my CCL and DL and let them escort me to the guard shack to lock my weapon and holster in a two key box and get a receipt for pick up before driving onto the post or if an armed security required delivery ride with an MP riding shotgun as my armed security status was only valid to the post entrance.

I also declined getting a $250 lifetime permit when I became old enough because I don't know how long I will live and prefer spending money from my budget surplus on ammo or my next firearm.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Totally forgot about my gun in the truck when we went on post one day. I had no idea that checking the gun in was an option. If I ever travel back on I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shrek said:


> a federal forest area


What type of "federal forest" is there where you can't be armed? I am not doubting you, it's just that I have never encountered this. And I spend a lot of time on federal land.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> What type of "federal forest" is there where you can't be armed? I am not doubting you, it's just that I have never encountered this. And I spend a lot of time on federal land.


Probably Illinois where you aren't allowed to carry without a permit.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/14/22 3:45 CDST



muleskinner2 said:


> What type of "federal forest" is there where you can't be armed? I am not doubting you, it's just that I have never encountered this. And I spend a lot of time on federal land.


In this state permits are not valid on federal land unless hunting permits during legal hunting seasons with long guns in designated areas and our pistol permits exclude handguns from federal lands.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I hear congratulations are also in Order for Ohio , the newest state to go Constitutional carry 

Come on Indiana sign that bill.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

last I heard if the state the federal land was in allowed carry with whatever permit you had , you were good for general areas of federal WMA an Forrest and parks. and buildings of fenced off areas may still be posted if access was limited.

that was what I recall but who knows with heir Biden at the helm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't read the actual wording of the bill or found out when it goes into effect but yes, Gov DeWine signed the bill. Shootings in the metro areas of central Ohio are making it more like Detroit, the only ones that make the news are ones where someone dies.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Constitutional carry should be passed by the federal government, supersede any state laws and apply nationwide. All concealed carry laws and concealed carry permits are violating the US Constitution. 

As of now nearly half the states have constitutional carry.




If the libes in WI can get it through there may be hope for the Peoples Democratic Republic of Minnesota.

Constitutional carry will not raise the crime rate. The talking heads on the local leftist slanted news reported a startling statistic the other night. They said that only 2% of CCP holders commited crimes and only 1% involved guns. It wasn't clear if they meant 1% of the 2% or just 1% of all of them. I don't know why it was reported on this biased channel but it shuts down the argument that guns cause crime. The law abiding citizens follow the laws and get CCPs. They aren't causing crime. The lawbreakers don't care about the laws, carry a gun illegally, and do the crimes. 

Constitutional carry does make it a little more difficult for police to arrest the bad guys. They will not be able to arrest people concealed carrying that are over 18, not on probation, and not prohibited felons. Most bad guys fail at least one of the requirements stated above. Of course by the time police are able to search a person and find a concealed gun they already have reasonable suspicion that that person has committed a crime.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the problem is letting the Federal government do any thing they screw it up and it will never happen so state by state it must be.


they couldn't arrest you for CC with out a license any way in WI , well they could arrest you but it is a 100 dollar fine unless you are a prohibited person already so we can lay to rest the argument it makes it harder on police.


----------



## JOAT (10 mo ago)

My state was amongst the first to have a "constitutional carry" provision. At the time that was put in place, it was called the "Vermont-style CCW rule", because they were the only other state that did it. We already had a state CCW permit system and they left that in place for those who wanted or needed to have a physical permit from the state. That permit costs $25 to renew every 5 years, so it's basically $5 per year after the initial issue. The initial issue requires you to take a state-approved class (minimum of 2 days with classroom session including a legal presentation that must be taught by an attorney or a state-certified LEO, a full range day, and passing a qualification course of fire). It costs like $80 to apply for the initial permit, plus you have to submit a fingerprint card and passport photo along with certification of course completion. The state does a full background check as part of the license issuance. Because of that, the permit puts you into a federal NICS-Exempt status. When you walk into a gun shop, you pick out a gun, hand the guy behind the counter your ID and State CCW permit. He gets to skip the entire background section of the ATF 4473 form. No calls, no nothing. You exchange cash for gun, as it's supposed to be and the gun store FFL just makes his mandatory log entries without notification to any federal agencies that a gun was purchased. Most people I know who maintain their CCW permit do so simply for the gun-buying power. 

The other card that I carry right next to my CCW permit is my USCCA Membership card. In this day and age, it would be foolish not to have self-defense insurance. With just how rampant violent crime has become and how much the media and politicians are against the concept of an old, gun-toting white guy defending himself, you better have your pre-paid lawyer on speed-dial just in case you ever get into a situation where you have to defend yourself. That's what USCCA does for you. If you're involved in a shooting, the first call is 911 and the second call is the USCCA hotline. Step 3 is to comply with all instructions from the police and hand them the USCCA post-incident card or recite the one and only thing you are to say, "I will cooperate 100 percent, but first I need my attorney." Saying anything more is what gets people into trouble.


----------

